# ich weiss nicht ob das ein dialer ist



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2002)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich bin seit mitte Dezember 1&1 DSL Benutzer, vorher hatte ich den 1&1 XXL ISDN Tarif. Auf jeden fall bin ich nach ein oder zwei wochen draufgekommen, dass dort, wo ich nachschauen kann, wann, wie lange und mit welchem Tarif ich schon im Internet war, auch Einträge für ISDN Einwahlen vorhanden sind. Das heisst, zbsp: ich war am Montag von 14 uhr bis 15 uhr online. das wars für den ganzen Tag. ich habe aber Einwahlen von 6 uhr 30 bis 6 uhr 45 und noch vieler dieser kleineren Einwahlen, habe aber keine Ahnung, woher die kommen. Die Tarife sind die selben, die 1&1 anbietet, also glaube ihc nicht, dass es ein Dialer ist. Es befinden sich aber auch keine 1&1 ISDN treiber auf meinem PC, da ich vor einer wochen eine Windows Neuintallation mit komplettlöschung der festplatten gemacht habe. Ich will endlich wissen, was oder wer sich bei mir einwählt. Habe auch schon so etwas wie Zonealarm ausprobiert, hilft aber nicht.helft mir bitte, denn nicht einmal 1&1 konnte mir weiterhelfen, und da die hotline alles andere als billig ist, komme ich lieber zu euch in gütiger erwartung. danke
wenn ich noch etwas vergessen habe, was vielleicht ausschlaggebend ist, dann sagt es mir

achja, die woche nach der neuinstallation von windows xp kamen keine einwahlen vor

danke[/i]


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2002)

Hallo!

Das kann ein Dialer gewesen sein, wenn der Tarif allerdings der selbe ist wie die normale Einwahl, dann ist das eher unwahrscheinlich.
Möglicherweise hat irgendeine Website über einen Auto-Refresh eine automatische Einwahl erzeugt.
Dies ist aber alles absolute Spekulation. Und durch Deine Neuinstallation bedingt wird man es wohl nie mehr herausfinden.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2002)

das problem sit, das jetzt, eine woche nach der neuinstallation die einwahlen wieder da sind. und bei dsl hat man ja schliesslich keine einwahlmöglichkeit sich mit isdn einzuwählen bzw, bei dsl kostet die minute nichts
auch weiss ich nicht, wie dieses ding meine einwahl herausgefunden hat, die ist nämlich voraussetzung, um die einwahl zustande kommen zu lassen.
auch ist es nicht sichtbar, ob ich mit dieser verbindung online bin


----------



## Heiko (28 Februar 2002)

Da Du Telekomkunde bist kannst Du auch nur mit Deinen Telekom-Zugangsdaten surfen. Die werden nämlich aus Abrechnungsgründen bei der Einwahl geprüft.

Insofern surfst Du vermutlich über Deinen ganz normalen Telekomaccount.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2002)

ja aber das problem ist, dass ich eigentlich nur meine monatliche gebühr zahlen sollte bzw dürfte, und keine minutenpreise zahlen muss. aber hier ist das problem, das zu zeiten, an denen ich definitiv nicht mal mit dsl online bin, einwahlen für isdn tarife zu sehen sind. obwohl sie es eigentlich nicht sein dürften


----------



## Devilfrank (1 März 2002)

hast du die ISDN-Karte noch im Rechner? Wenn ja, wäre es theoretisch möglich, dass ein Dialer eine ISDN-Verbindung aufbaut, die dann natürlich abgerechnet wird.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2002)

nein, ich habe keine karte in meinem pc, aber ein externes modem, das aber auch als telefonanlage dient, ist so ein sondermodell von 1&1, eigentlich ist mein pc mit diesem ding verbunden, aber wirklich über 5 ecken, also, sagen wir mal so: es geht das netzwerkkabel von meine pc aus zum modem, von da gehen glaube ich kabel zum splitter und von dort kabel zu einem isdn-schalter, damit man auch gleichzeitig telefonieren kann, und von dort zum modem/telefonanlage. nun ja, dachte auch schon das es daran liegen könnte, aber was mcih dann wundert, warum es in der woche nach der systemneuinstallation keine falschen einwahlen gab

ist da etwa doch ein dialer am werk? seltsam wäre nur, dass er sihc mit 1, 3 ct pro minute einwählt, das ist aber auch der 1 und 1 tarif


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2002)

Ich glaube eher, daß da was mit Deinem Tarif nicht stimmt.
Du solltest mal prüfen ob Du auch im richtigen Tarif surfst. Ein Dialer, der 1,3 ct pro Minute berechnet ist sinnfrei.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 März 2002)

...oder du bist zu diesen Zeiten nicht per DSL im Netz gewesen, sondern analog. Das würde den Standardpreis der 1&1 erklären.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2002)

was genau heisst das, ich bin analog im netz gewesen?

danke


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2002)

Er meint, daß Du Dich möglicherweise über ISDN oder Modem eingewählt hast.
Diese Verbindungsarten sind nämlich nicht durch die DSL-Flatrate gedeckt, sondern werden normal berechnet.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2002)

inzwischen hat sich alles erledigt, wir sind dahintergekommen. jemand hat sich über unsere zugangsdaten woanders eingewählt, mit modem.

danke trotzdem


----------

